# Free: British Eagle Touristique frame in truly awful condition



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (16 Apr 2012)

This was my daily commuter for over 20 years and suffered serial and serious neglect. (I have now been shown the error of my ways, I am a reformed character and will never allow any bike I own to fall into such a state ever again, honest guv) I now intend to do the decent thing and put it out of its misery. If anyone wants to save it from the tip, please get in touch.

Frame size 22"
Collection only, from Bolton, Lancashire.
I'll keep the wheels and mudguards but you can have the rest.

Pictures below (serious bike-lovers and cyclists of a nervous disposition should look away now )


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Apr 2012)

I gave this one away: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-extremely-bad-condition-mtb.96927/

Yours make it look positively brand new.

Good luck with giving it away (you might have to bribe someone).


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Apr 2012)

I'll take it as I'm in Bolton too and I like a challenge  PM me your details and we'll arrange a time etc.
Cheers
Jon


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2012)

That is seriously zarked, I nevers seen a frame in that sort of poor condition. I have the same frame in my garage awaiting reconditioning, they're great, but beware throwing any money at that one.


----------



## compo (16 Apr 2012)

Just niceley broken in.......


----------



## guitarpete247 (16 Apr 2012)

Just a little surface rust. Pity there's no metal below the surface .


----------



## Paul J (16 Apr 2012)

Ahh be alright bit of body filler,newspaper, cardboard and sticky back plastic be fine honest guv.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'll take it as I'm in Bolton too and I like a challenge  PM me your details and we'll arrange a time etc.
> Cheers
> Jon


What are you going to do - keep the 531 labels and stick them on a new frame?


----------



## jim55 (16 Apr 2012)

tbh it might b ok after a blast and fresh powder coat ,if its all 531 it might b worth it ,fixed conversion


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Apr 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> That is seriously zarked, I nevers seen a frame in that sort of poor condition. I have the same frame in my garage awaiting reconditioning, they're great, but beware throwing any money at that one.





compo said:


> Just niceley broken in.......





guitarpete247 said:


> Just a little surface rust. Pity there's no metal below the surface .





Paul J said:


> Ahh be alright bit of body filler,newspaper, cardboard and sticky back plastic be fine honest guv.





ColinJ said:


> What are you going to do - keep the 531 labels and stick them on a new frame?





jim55 said:


> tbh it might b ok after a blast and fresh powder coat ,if its all 531 it might b worth it ,fixed conversion


 




Sorted


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Apr 2012)

Well I'm now the proud owner of this *ahem* frameset, and I can honestly say that STASS's description was absolutely bang on 

Anyhoo, I loves a good tinker I do, and there is plenty of tinkering to be had with this one. I don't intend spending anything on it, (but it's going to cost a fair bit in penetrating fluid I feel), but if I can salvage anything then I'll be happy. Looks like the seat post is stuck for starters though, grrrrrrrr!

Still, it'll keep me out of mischief for a while, and if it all ultimately ends up on the tip then so be it. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Thanks STASS, it was lovely to meet you. Now about one of ColinJ's rides............................................................


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2012)

best of luck removing post


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Thanks STASS, it was lovely to meet you. Now about one of ColinJ's rides............................................................


My ears just pricked up ...

Howsabout - Spring Wood picnic centre, above Whalley, Sunday 6th May - 102 very scenic (hilly) kms (63 miles)?


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> My ears just pricked up ...
> 
> Howsabout - Spring Wood picnic centre, above Whalley, Sunday 6th May - 102 very scenic (hilly) kms (63 miles)?


I may be up for that. Have you got a route planned yet I can have a butchers at?


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (16 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Well I'm now the proud owner of this *ahem* frameset, and I can honestly say that STASS's description was absolutely bang on
> 
> Anyhoo, I loves a good tinker I do, and there is plenty of tinkering to be had with this one. I don't intend spending anything on it, (but it's going to cost a fair bit in penetrating fluid I feel), but if I can salvage anything then I'll be happy. Looks like the seat post is stuck for starters though, grrrrrrrr!
> 
> ...


 
A pleasure to meet you, too, Smokey. I know that, like most of us, you've got another life outside cycling but I shall definitely be nudging you to join us on a ColinJ excursion. Lovely scenery, smashing people, always good fun. If there's one at the end of August you'll be so fit after your charity century that you'd be waiting for us all the time


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I may be up for that. Have you got a route planned yet I can have a butchers at?


The route is described in the ride thread. I've modified the route as the thread progressed to avoid busy roads, but I haven't updated the first post yet or posted the map. I'll make sure to do that tomorrow. _(Writes note to self as a reminder!)_


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The route is described in the ride thread. I've modified the route as the thread progressed to avoid busy roads, but I haven't updated the first post yet or posted the map. I'll make sure to do that tomorrow. _(Writes note to self as a reminder!)_


 D'oh! Hadn't actually clicked the link! If I'm up for this do I have your assurance that the pace will be a kind one?


----------

